

Ask HN: YC startups in competition? - datarake

What are the chances that yc to accept a startup which is in competition with a startup already accepted in a previous yc cycle? I mean, this could be a black ball, isnt'it?
======
benologist
YC is a numbers game, most of them are going to fail or fail to matter and it
won't be because there was 2 or more doing similar things. There's also room
for multiple winners in almost every industry as well on the off chance that
happens.

There are already YC startups competing: Exec and Pathjoy are doing house
cleaning. Grid and Skysheet for online spreadsheets. Lots of ways to do
photosharing. Heroku, AppHarbor and DotCloud as PaaS's, etcetera.

There's a very, very long list of companies here that have lots more examples:

<http://ycuniverse.com/ycombinator-companies.php>

~~~
datarake
but... what about the component of fear described in this article?
<http://paulgraham.com/growth.html>

~~~
benologist
YC is at the beginning or early stage of most startups, acquisition is usually
years later and there's a million things that stop a startup reaching that
point.

Just worry about your startup not someone else's.

